# J/L and T-Jets 500 Corvette Grand Sport Bodies



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Trying to collect ( for racing ) all the J/L and T-Jet 500 Corvette Grand Sprot bodies.

So Far I Have:

Navy Blue w/white stripe
Metallic Blue w/white stripe
Red w/ white stripe
Tan w/ black stripe
White w/ blue stripe
White w/ orange stripe
White w/ black stripe
Copper
Black w/ white stripe

#53
Lime Green
Black

I know of the two chromes:

Silver 
Gold

What am I missing?

Thanks


Voxxer


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

This is the list I have:

*Chevy Corvette Grand Sport*

_Pull back bodies may not clear JL TO gears or front axle. _ 

Black #53 - Sam Yelton - #1 pull back 
Lime #53 - Sam Yelton - #1 pull back 
Chrome Red #53 - Sam Yelton - #1 pull back 
Chrome Silver #53 - Sam Yelton - #1 pull back 
Chrome Gold #53 - Sam Yelton - #2 pull back 
Blue w White stripes #2 - Champion & Goodyear - #2 pull back 
Yellow w Black stripes #2 - Champion & Goodyear - #2 pull back 
White w Black stripes #2 - Champion & Goodyear - #2 pull back 
Pearl White w Blue stripes #2 - Champion & Goodyear - #1 slot car (White Lightning) 
Cameo White w Orange stripes #2 - Champion & Goodyear - #1 slot car 
Twilight Blue w White stripes #2 - Champion & Goodyear - #1 slot car 
Red w White stripes #2 - Champion & Goodyear - #2 slot car 
Black w White stripes #2 - Champion & Goodyear - #3 slot car 
White w Blue & Red stripes - #4 slot car 
Burnt Orange - Bow-tie Brigade 


here's a great list:

http://www.virtualgarage.net/articles/AutoWorldSlotList.jhtml

hope this helps, 

PickeringtonDad
a.k.a.
Bob


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

Was There A Pink One??... "Thought" I had it at one point... then stripped it.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Remember when Auto World opened their website? One of the sections was labeled collector checklist. Click on that and it said coming soon. Anyway they didn't bother to do it. I wasn't surprised.


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

*I'm willing to bet*



22tall said:


> Remember when Auto World opened their website? One of the sections was labeled collector checklist. Click on that and it said coming soon. Anyway they didn't bother to do it. I wasn't surprised.


They are not really aware of every car/color combinations they have produced through-out the years/companies associated with Tom Lowe.

So far we know he was directly/indirectly responsible for Playing Mantis, Johnny Lightning/Round 2 and Auto World. I suspect these companies have released well over 1000 different body styles/color combinations. 

In fact, I believe there to be over 250 different T-Jet bodies produced by Playing Mantis/RC2 just by themselves and figure another 250 Afx style combinations, (this doesn't include the crazy stuff that was coming out of Taiwan through E-bay, till that hole was plugged) 

It does sound like a project that would be worth looking into though, if nothing else, just for a complete list of cars itself. I'm pretty sure from a business sense, the amount of research hours vs. monetary reward would equal minimal profit at best.

(I might be wrong and it wouldn't be the first time my thoughts were misguided, but I'm pretty sure for Auto World it's more about the cash and less about the collector and who can really blame them in the present economic climate?)


PickeringtonDad
aka
Bob Jones


----------



## dlw (Aug 17, 1999)

Tjd, there was no pink one. Pickeringtondad got all the variants.


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

Hi Bob, I emailed them about 6 months after the site popped up. I asked if it was something they were going to sell like Espositos book or a list on their site. The reply was a site list and they were working on it and it would be slot cars only. I feel strange saying this about AW but profit was not a motive. Back the they were a collector friendly company.


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

Hi All:

Thanks for all the info on this subject. I have all but 4 bodies. I thought I was way off, but I seem to be real close. I'm sure the White Lightning body will be the hardest to get.

What I need:

#53 red chrome
gold chrome
silver chrome
white lightning

So I'm looking for these four. Maybe someone has damaged or open packing since they will be used for racing at FRHO. Just a want not a need!!!! wwwslotcarmonsters.com

Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

PM me your address. I'll send you the silver chromie as a Thank You for the tune up tips you gave me wayyy back in the day. 


Dave


----------



## pickeringtondad (Apr 14, 2005)

I have the red chrome #53 (loose) actually it's mounted on a T-jet chassis, but I still have the pullback chassis it was mounted on, if interested feel free to make me an offer. I'm open to trades or $, either way it's your call. 

F.W.I.W. - I may have the White Lightning, but it will be the W/E before I can look as most of that stuff is packed away. 

Pickeringtondad
aka
Bob Jones


----------



## CTSV OWNER (Dec 27, 2009)

NJ Nastalgia Hobbys has a Gold Chromie Corvette Grand Sport in his "FOR SALE" case.


Dave


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Voxxer said:


> Hi All:
> 
> Thanks for all the info on this subject. I have all but 4 bodies. I thought I was way off, but I seem to be real close. I'm sure the White Lightning body will be the hardest to get.
> 
> ...




I have the WL mint in the cube if your interested in paying.


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Grand Sport*

Hi Wheelzk:

What would that price be?

Thanks

Voxxer


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Isn't someone selling a bunch of these vettes in the swap-sell forum right now?


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Corevtte Grand Sport*

Hi CTSV:

Package came yesterday, or atleast, that is when I check the mail.

THANKS!!!

I will start working on a J/L A/W chassis today.

Still looking for the Gold Chrome and White Lightning.

Thanks Again

Voxxer


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Voxxer,
Is this what you are looking for?


----------



## Voxxer (Oct 25, 2003)

*Grand Sport*

Hi Wheelszk:

Yes, that is the one. 


Voxxer


----------

